# mas/pero



## AmigoKurt

Hola! What are the differences between "mas" and "pero"?

Gracias.

_*Moderator note: This thread has been created by merging multiple threads with the same question.*_


----------



## giselak

Ambos sirven para contraponer un concepto a otro.Son sinónimos.
Aunque Más se utiliza poco en el habla diaria, se puede ver en la literatura.
Puedes ver es uso de Pero en www.rae.es


----------



## Sparrow22

giselak said:
			
		

> Ambos sirven para contraponer un concepto a otro.Son sinónimos.
> Aunque Más se utiliza poco en el habla diaria, se puede ver en la literatura.


 
sólo que el *mas = pero*  no lleva el tilde


----------



## Fernando

None, "mas" is the literary, old-fashioned form and "pero" the usual one (both written and spoken).


----------



## giselak

Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> sólo que el *mas = pero* no lleva el tilde


 
El DRAE dice:
*mas**.*(Forma átona de _más_).

Sí se usa sin tilde!!!Ahí vino mi confusión! sorry...


----------



## solrk_fm

"Pero" means "but"
"mas" has many differents ways to use, one of them is "pero"
The most usual way to use "mas" is "more"


----------



## lauranazario

Hi AmogoKurt... and welcome to WordReference.

I noticed you opened three threads with the same question... so for your convenience --and in order to avoid unnecesary duplicity within the forum-- I have merged them all here.

In the future, please ask a question only once and kindly wait for replies. Our forum members are very helpful. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias, Laura.
AmigoKurt, bienvenido a WR.
Te lo traigo recién horneado en otro hilo 



			
				 Tigger said:
			
		

> pero o mas ambos son conjunciones adversativas.
> Ocasionalmente, pero al inicio de una frase tiene un valor intensificador: "¡Pero qué cosa más fea dices!"
> Saludos
> Tigger, *mas* no cualquier tigger


----------



## SpiceMan

solrk_fm said:
			
		

> "Pero" means "but"
> "mas" has many differents ways to use, one of them is "pero"
> The most usual way to use "más" is "more"


 Te estás refiriendo a 2 palabras distintas.
mas y más no son lo mismo, por más que compartan origen, una significa "pero" o "sino" mas la otra no.


----------



## Steinbock

What is the difference between these when both are used to mean "but?"


----------



## Outsider

_Mas_ is a little old fashioned or regional.


----------



## Jellby

... or literary.


----------



## bereborn!

ejemplo: te quiero mas no se como decirtelo??----> muy literaria

            te quiero pero no se como decirtelo!---> esta es mucho mejor 

las dos significan lo mismo


----------



## micafe

Steinbock said:


> What is the difference between these when both are used to mean "but?"


 
They are the same but 'mas' is hardly ever used in the spoken language.


----------



## jandro_pardo

Hi!

The use of _mas_ is, nowadays, merely literary or archaic. In spoken language its use would sound too refined, even affected.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Hola:
¿Cuándo se usa "mas" y cuándo se usa "pero"? ¿Están completamente intercambiable? Replies in English, please. Thanks!


----------



## Laztana

Hi,
they are synonyms but "pero" is by far more common than "mas". Indeed, the latter is more formal and something you will find in literature or poetry, at least in Spain.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

----Thanks!------


----------



## lazarus1907

If you use "mas...", with the proper intonation, everybody in Spain will understand you're trying to sound like a 16th century character.


----------



## Kangy

lazarus1907 said:


> If you use "mas...", with the proper intonation, everybody in Spain will understand you're trying to sound like a 16th century character.



And so will everybody understand in Argentina as well


----------



## Silver Thoughts

Hi!
I know both "mas" (with no accent) and "pero" mean "but."
Is there a difference though?
Can you give me some examples when you would use one and not the other? Or are they always interchangeable?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rayines

Silver Thoughts said:


> Hi!
> I know both "mas" (with no accent) and "pero" mean "but."
> Is there a difference though?
> Can you give me some examples when you would use one and not the other? Or are they always interchangeable?
> Thanks for your help!


Hola: Son absolutamente intercambiables.
Suele usarse _pero_ con más frecuencia .


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hi Silver!

As far as I know, they are synonyms, but "mas" is used very little.

He's a bit silly, but she loves him.

- Es un poco tonto, pero lo quiere. (much more common)
- Es un poco tonto, mas lo quiere. 

You'll find another post about it *here*


greetings!


----------



## twen

Silver,

I find "pero" synonymous with "but," and "mas" synonymous with "yet."  Both indicate a contrasting thought or idea; however, there is a shade of difference in English, and thus in Spanish -- or at least the difference exists in my mind!

twen


----------



## -CAIN-

Según mi parecer sólo es una diferencia de estilo.
"Mas" suele usarse en contextos más formales, en cambio "pero" es de uso más frecuente.


----------



## Búkarus

Cain is right when telling that it's more often used in formal contexts. Like "yet" meaning "but" in a formal context. So, I think Twen is right too.

Look at this examples:
Es muy bella, mas no muy inteligente = She's very beautiful but/yet not very intelligent.
Es muy bella pero no muy inteligente = She's very beautiful but not very intelligent.

It feels to me that "mas" has a slightly dramatic touch when used in a non-formal context, and a comma helps to achieve it, since we usually make a small pause before "mas".

Bye.


----------



## nothingtosay

There's no difference.
"mas" is used in a formal way...


----------



## Búkarus

Hi again!
I just realized that all the examples that come to my mind using "mas" have a negation: "mas no...".

And it seems to me that (at least in Colombia) we specially use it as an introductory way to split a possible relation of concepts:
Pablo es bastante alto. Mas no por alto es más fuerte.
-> Pablo is quite tall. But just because he's tall it doesn't mean he's stronger.

Besides, we use this phrasing in both formal and casual speech.


----------



## Banjodb

¡Hola Amigos!

Una pregunta - me pueden ayudar entender la diferencia entre pero y mas (sin acento)?

¡Gracias!

Doug


----------



## Lerma

En la prácica no hay diferencia pero, debido a que el uso de *pero* ha terminado imponiéndose, resulta que en la práctica, y de una forma inconsciente, *mas* ha terminado siendo un término más literario.


----------



## Idiomático

Pero y mas son sinónimos.  Estoy de acuerdo con Lerma en que _mas_ es literario.


----------



## Banjodb

Mil gracias a todos por sus respuestas - ahora entiendo.

Doug


----------

